# Hitachi MA12s



## roaming2 (Dec 19, 2010)

Could somebody give me a review on the Hitachi MA12s? I'm thinking of putting one on my recently purchased Triton 2000 and router table.
May seem dum but I am new to all this. Have to starty some where.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Welcome to the RWS forum


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

roaming2 said:


> Could somebody give me a review on the Hitachi MA12s? I'm thinking of putting one on my recently purchased Triton 2000 and router table.
> May seem dum but I am new to all this. Have to starty some where.


Are you using the Triton "work center"? If so, why not consider a Triton router?


----------



## roaming2 (Dec 19, 2010)

*Hitachi MA12*



Ralph Barker said:


> Are you using the Triton "work center"? If so, why not consider a Triton router?


Thanks Ralph, Its just that I can pick one up for half the price of a Triton. (Just bought it). I do have the Triton table.


----------

